# MB and PI surf report



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Last Sun,Mon and Tues 15-16in blues about every cast, Son caught a 22in red drum. Saw a 36in and 40in red drums bought in and released. Surf full of bait fish. The bite slowed down Wed, Thur and Fri, but was able to bring in some larger 20-24in blues. Good trip oh!!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the report. Were you fishing the surf or pier in MB?


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

abass105 said:


> Thanks for the report. Were you fishing the surf or pier in MB?


Surf


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Where abouts were u at?


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

scsharker18 said:


> Where abouts were u at?


South end of Pawleys and at MB a little north of lands end blvd.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the report and info.


----------



## John1teacher (Sep 29, 2012)

*What bait?*

Hey, what bait did you use to catch the blues?


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Small cut up pieces of whiteing have always worked best for me to catch blues. You can also get big bull whiteing on small pieces of whiteing.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

John1teacher said:


> Hey, what bait did you use to catch the blues?


whole fingering mullets


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. Congrats.


----------

